
Haskell Data Analysis Cookbook - lelf
http://haskelldata.com/
======
mswen
Haskell or Julia?

I have a highly varied background that includes: SPSS and R for statistical
analysis, NLP scripting/programming on a very niche platform, some web app
development using PHP, MySql, Javascript, LeafletJS and HighCharts.

I have been reading about both Haskell and Julia and have wondered which would
be most worth the time and energy to learn. Anyone with knowledge of both have
a nuanced opinion to share?

The presence of this book might be an avenue for me to approach Haskell from a
domain where I already understand the lay of the land.

~~~
codygman
I would say go through this book and see what you think. Don't get too hung up
on specific parts but try to move through it quickly so you get a "feel" for
Haskell.

Then I'd look for a similar book/tutorial with Julia and do the same. If you
can't find a similar resource for Julia, you could probably make due with
replicating the Haskell examples with the manual[0] and "learn X in Y
minutes"[1] for Julia.

After compare your experiences. If you still aren't sure, try implementing
something a little more difficult or involved in both.

They are both very capable tools as far as I know, so how much you enjoy each
language might be the most important factor in lieu of limits each language
may have for your intended uses.

0:
[http://docs.julialang.org/en/release-0.2/manual/](http://docs.julialang.org/en/release-0.2/manual/)
1:
[http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/julia/](http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/julia/)

~~~
mswen
Thanks for the advice.

